# How tall ?



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok here's another question - What height does a doe ( ND ) Need to be before breeding her ? I knew they had to be a certain age and weight, but was wondering about height . :shrug: :help:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I dont know that there is a hard/fast rule about ht.... but I waited until my little doe had 'bulked up' and had more of an adult look to her before I bred her.... she was between 9 and 10 months. My Vet said to go ahead and breed her when she was 7 mo... but most people here will tell you to wait till they are a year to a year and a half. (believe me, I know it's REALLY hard to wait when you only have 2 or 3 goats!) My doe had a single and did great...


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I waited until she was a little over a year , she's rather on the short side. I read where the they had to be a certain ht. to breed :? So now I'm worrying if I did the wrong thing . :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Depends on how well she's growing, some kids will grow out before they grow up....width as well as length in body will tell you wether or not a doeling can carry kids and be healthy. If this is Ginger...she appears to be long enough in the barrel to carry and to have a healthy delivery.

I had an oops breeding with my Angel when she was 4 months old, now she was also a bigger "Pygerian" and I bottlefed her 1x a day til she was 7 months old so she grew very well, width of a standard pygmy as well as the length of a ND her height at 6 months was around 18" and she delivered a single doeling with no trouble. Her height now at 5 years old is at 20"

Go with what your gut says, if you are second guessing breeding at a certain age because thats what you hear, then don't do it...gut feelings are never wrong.

I have an almost 4 year old "Pygerian" doe that I will not ever breed, not only is she short in body she has a nickle sized spot of soft tissue just in front of where her udder would be...though she is 18 1/2 inches tall...it's this questionable "defect" as well as her short body that has me set in not breeding her.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes it's Ginger, I wasn't really worried until I read where you couldn't breed at certain ht. then it got me worrying. Thank you all so much for putting my mind at ease ! ( For right now ! :slapfloor: )


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Not sure that height is a determining factor v. overall development. 
Some will end up taller than others.


----------

